# Desk timepieces...



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

It would now appear some of us will be spending more time, than usual, at our home, office/study, desks ?

Time 'to show' what desk pieces you have...

1975 LOOPING 8 day travel clock.

Cal: JLC 15 jewel.

Enamelled celestial dial & silver chapter ring, SS case.





































Presentation timepiece to the last Prime Minister of the Federation of Rhodesia & Nyasaland.

:thumbsup:


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

hi alan

I have this selection to tell the time when to finish work ( soon to be redundant as retirement date set at 30th april ,covid 19 survival permitting :biggrin: )

deano


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I too have several clocks, though I doubt you could call them desk clocks around the place, two of which have been the subjects of quite extensive repair/refurb threads. There was the Grandfather Clock Project where my inherited clock was completely stripped, cleaned and rebuilt...

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/58371-grandfather-clock-project/&&do=embed










Then there was the Bentima Anniversary Clock project...

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/121167-the-anniversary-clock-project/&tab=comments&do=embed&comment=1309958&embedComment=1309958&embedDo=findComment#comment-1309958










and I also have an Ice clock the same as the one pictured above by @deano1956


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> and I also have an Ice clock the same as the one pictured above by @deano1956


 think I saw your one roger and got one myself :biggrin:

deano


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

@deano1956

Deano

Retirement will hopefully open up an exciting new chapter for you, free from all the constraints/demands that comes with being employed.

I was reluctant to retire as I thoroughly enjoyed working, but circumstances dictated otherwise.

However, soon realised that I should have retired much sooner! :yes:

Time for DC & I to do what we want, not provide & maintain lifestyles for others.

Just pace yourself, Deano, you'll be surprised what opportunities can, & will, come your way.

Enjoy!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

No, you're right, this clock is NOT on my desk but I couldn't resist showing it.

I am generally not a fan of Franklin Mint stuff but I couldn't resist this so called "Marie Antoinette" model when I saw one going for £35 some time ago. The movement is a design by Hermle and it chimes the hours and at the half hours. I hate to admit this but neither Kristina or myself are very good with mechanical wind-up clocks, and we tend to try out a mechanical before then reverting once more to quartz. In the case of this example, it stayed silent in my room for some time before eventually making its way downstairs to our sitting area. Then, after a brief spell interrupting our TV programs with its bell chime, it had to be silenced once again, and now sits there no doubt longing for someone to wind it up again. :laugh:


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

http://imgur.com/uKcPOv1

 I don't have this one but would love it as I've worked with airports all my working life..


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

Sulie said:


> http://imgur.com/uKcPOv1
> 
> I don't have this one but would love it as I've worked with airports all my working life..


----------



## John_D (Jul 21, 2018)

This is mine, dates to 1978/9......










As with most of my horological acquisitions it was a 'project'....



















I love the Boeing 707 circling the globe


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Gordon's Gin promotional item from years ago. Made from folded card with a quartz movement stuck on the back and held in place with Blu Tack :laugh: But it remains in use to this day.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Another piece that's always present on my desk...

1940's MOVADO ERMETO.

Silver with lacquered slides.


----------



## Highland Laddie (May 12, 2012)

Was so stupid to sell this! :swoon:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Loving the desk clocks!


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Bulova 24 hour extending tripod battery pendulum and working Gledhill-Brook time recorder clocking in clock....used for timing 710 housekeeping duties!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

bridgeman said:


> Bulova 24 hour extending tripod battery pendulum and working Gledhill-Brook time recorder clocking in clock....used for timing 710 housekeeping duties!


 Tremendous!


----------



## bdalg1 (Jan 26, 2018)

On my window sill rather than my desk!!! Jaeger LeCoultre Atmos clock. A thing of beauty although it does need a service and small repair

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheelnut69 (Dec 20, 2017)

The new and not so new


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

Given this in 1989 as long service award .


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

1991 Silver framed ROBERTS & DORE.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)




----------



## DJJazzyJeff (Apr 2, 2020)

My first post, other than my introduction post, so go gentle...!

I make my own clocks, not the movement, but the main body of the clock, from old whisky barrels. Have lots and lots of them now, in all different sizes and shapes. This one currently on my desk, was the first one i ever made, so is a bit 'rustic'! My newer ones have better finish, some have indices in different types of wood, but we all have to start somewhere. And it tells me when tea break time is!

The best thing about making these, is the aroma you get when sanding them down!


----------

